# Help!



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

I am 14 and my friend and i are wanting to catch a shark or big bull red off of sikes. ive got all the poles and stuff but dont know how to do it. We were wondering if anybody would be willing to give us some tips or help. were goin friday night. any help or tips would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The bull reds should start showing up in good numbers soon. My go-to red fish bait Is men Haden Carolina rigged on around 40 pound 18 inch mono/flouro/steel leader. Use a big circle hook, I usually use an 8/0. You can usually go to graffiti bridge and catch men Hayden In a net and its a lot cheaper. Some nights you're gonna get skunked and some nights its gonna be non stop bull red action. I've caughten hundreds of reds off sikes especially in the winter. I hooked up on a big shark last week on 3/4 of a white trout on a steel leader but got tail whipped. Good luck I might be out there Friday night too.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you!! I will try that!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

This is what I use for leaders. 6' 170# 7 strand stainless leaders attached to 14/0 heavy circle hooks with crimps and 240# barrel swivels at the other end. I've built some 4-8 oz sputnik weights. I use .065" weed eater line and crimps for a shock leader, something to hold onto when they are close.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Next time you title a thread Help!!, Please elaborate further, as there are times when Help! Means you need someone to come to your aid NOW.

And know ifin you do, PFF will repsond, ASAP.

Have fun sharkin*


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Have had people come help me off of the forum while I was stuck offshore. Great members around here.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Have had people come help me off of the forum while I was stuck offshore. Great members around here.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

The size hook depends on the size bait that you are using, if you are using medium size baits like hardtail, skipjack, or blue fish you don't have to go as big. I have been using the 7/0 eagle claw circle hooks for the medium size sharks and I have not had a problem.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dude below me is an idiot.


----------



## TSchwing (Mar 28, 2013)

Friday night might be nice but don't be discouraged if you get skunked the reds are thickest when the water is colder, and for a little good luck don't unravel your drop net until your hooked up. What type of set ups are y'all using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, GOTCHA Taylor! Just kidding. For real though the reds will be much thicker in the bay once the water temps drop more. The big bulls are out there but they're scattered & finicky.


----------



## TSchwing (Mar 28, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Dude below me is an idiot.


Oh hoho look who the funny guy is


----------

